# Bf Igo



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

I have been putting off a test drive of the bottom fed iGo from Reosmods because I didn't think it would rate when compared to the Reomiser 2.0 or the Cyclone...




It would fit on a normal non LP REO but I think it is made for the LP... it looks a bit silly on the Woodvils because it's the wrong colour to start and it sinks down into the brass cup... but it will work in them.

It's a very easy build but when I screwed down the screws it snapped off the wire (luckily on the non coil side) and that is always a sign to me of sub standard components.




I used 28g Kanthal with 9 or 10 wraps and it came out at 1,2Ω on the micro coil. I used cotton for the wick... if I have time later I will start playing with Ekowool.

Amanda the LP was the recipient of the test BF-iGo and in the bottle is Whirling Dervish... I was fully prepared to dislike the iGo but she squonks beautifully and handles over-squonking better than the RM2. The flavour and cloud production is as good as both the Cyclone and the RM2...

The draw is a little tighter than both the RM2 and Cyclone and I quite like that!

The thing I really liked about it is that it's not as important to face the hole upwards when vaping as I find with the RM2 (which I find is critical to have the hole facing up).




I have to say my initial impression was nothing like I expected... I was fully prepared to give it a quick test and then sell it... I'm going to leave it on Amanda and give it a full go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been putting off a test drive of the bottom fed iGo from Reosmods because I didn't think it would rate when compared to the Reomiser 2.0 or the Cyclone...
> 
> View attachment 8361
> 
> ...



Good to hear Rob!

Please keep us posted on how you find it on Amanda


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Lovely stuff Rob

Thanks -

so good to know these things


----------



## Alex (20/7/14)

Looks ugly as hell  on there

I call dibs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been putting off a test drive of the bottom fed iGo from Reosmods because I didn't think it would rate when compared to the Reomiser 2.0 or the Cyclone...
> 
> View attachment 8361
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Alex said:


> Looks ugly as hell  on there
> 
> I call dibs


 
Nice try @Alex!


----------



## shabbar (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice try @Alex!



Lol just tell him ! Coz I have been calling dibbs since forever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Actually the more I use this the more I should have added one to today's order... but I have Cyclones on their way and that would be silly to have too many atty's!


----------



## shabbar (21/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually the more I use this the more I should have added one to today's order... but I have Cyclones on their way and that would be silly to have too many atty's!




The more I'm thinking about those cyclones the more I think I should take one from you


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/14)

shabbar said:


> The more I'm thinking about those cyclones the more I think I should take one from you


 
They will arrive early in August and there may be some withdrawals due to cost and if there is you should grab one!


----------



## Andre (21/7/14)

shabbar said:


> The more I'm thinking about those cyclones the more I think I should take one from you


Best possible setup on a Reo imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> They will arrive early in August and there may be some withdrawals due to cost and if there is you should grab one!


If there's available slots. Let me know please. Might be interested as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> If there's available slots. Let me know please. Might be interested as well.


 
Roger that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/7/14)

@shabbar & @MurderDoll - mine is up for grabs, 1'st come 1'st serve. You just need to pay @Rob Fisher directly, as I haven't paid him yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (21/7/14)

johan said:


> @shabbar & @MurderDoll - mine is up for grabs, 1'st come 1'st serve. You just need to pay @Rob Fisher directly, as I haven't paid him yet.


 
noted , thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (28/4/17)

Way back when I felt lucky to get my hands on an IGO-S (I wanted 2-3 of them). A gent on ECF was buying all of them up he could find as they were all he used on his Reos. If I remember he had 10-12 of them at the time. I got it for my OG VVG Silver Vein this is from the early run and that is still in pristine condition. I drilled mine out for DLH's, run dual 3mm coils in it that net 1+Ω because their trons can't be pushed too hard, and replacement parts are non existent. Fry one and the only option is converting it to mechanical. No freaking way I'd destroy an original Reo. To me it's a treat to vape my three from early Reo history. I still use the OG VVG/IGO-S sparely with a favored DIY I concocted just for it, mostly when I'm sitting quiet in the dark and reminiscing some of the good times from my life.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

This is so cool @Spydro 

My first dripper (not on a Reo and not bottom fed) was an IGO-L

I am wondering if its part of the same family?

I need to go find it now and take a picture to show you...
be right back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Here it is
On top of my SVD!




Was a super MTL dripper in its day - and actually still is.
I ended up using it to taste juices with my mom because it was quite quick and easy to rewick
Havent used it for ages!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> This is so cool @Spydro
> 
> My first dripper (not on a Reo and not bottom fed) was an IGO-L
> 
> ...



I remember the IGO-L's (and all the other IGO's even though I don't have any of them except the IGO-S). I even made a data base for all of their specs as easy atty's to mod into whatever I might want. Even had some great ideas for modding some of them for the wild coils I was making then, but I never did do any of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Here it is
> On top of my SVD!
> 
> View attachment 92907
> ...



Thanks for digging out the picture, and relating to its use.

About the only good thing I suppose of still having almost every piece of the ton of gear I've bought for vaping over the 4+ years (that included gear from years before I started), is being able to revisit what was the gear of the day and the steps as it progressed along the way up to what is current now. From Old Skol to all the New Kak!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for digging out the picture, and relating to its use.
> 
> About the only good thing I suppose of still having almost every piece of the ton of gear I've bought for vaping over the 4+ years (that included gear from years before I started), is being able to revisit what was the gear of the day and the steps as it progressed along the way up to what is current now. From Old Skol to all the New Kak!



Pleasure @Spydro 
I must admit I am a "collector" too 
But my wife says I am not a collector but a hoarder. Lol

I dont use the old gear because I find I can only have about 4 or 5 devices on the go - more than that and my head spins with all the nuances of each device and decisions on juice, batteries, setups etc etc.

But I still like looking at the old gear every now and then. 

I think we need to have an "old skol" thread and once in a while we should fire up the old gear for a spin and report back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Pleasure @Spydro
> I must admit I am a "collector" too
> But my wife says I am not a collector but a hoarder. Lol
> 
> ...



I have greatly simplified my vaping. So my days of actually vaping 20+ mod setups every day/night are gone, or having another 20-30 mods setup as backups. A head count I just took shows 25 mods on my desk, but only about half of them have actually been used in the last couple of weeks. I used to run up to 4 rotations of 4-5 mods in a 24 hour day (so 16-20 mods). Now I run 4-5 mods in a single rotation that can last for a day or two or three before I switch to other mods/DIY's. I do use some of the other mods to trial run new DIY's as I come up with them. That's another change... I am only mixing 120ml batches for my DIY now so I can rotate my DIY's when their 120ml supply runs out by replacing them with the new ones I come up with. During the night I mixed up two new ones that are unseating two of my old favorites today.

It would take me at least a week to drag out all my vape gear and set it all up close enough even for just do a group picture. And I'd have to clear off the entire desk to hold it, so I'm not even going to try.

Not a hoarder @Silver, but I have been an avid collector of many interest specific things all my life (even as a child). The San Francisco socialite I met and married almost 50 years ago did the same, just not from as many different fields as I did. But we both had massive collections worth $$$$$$$. When we decided to go our separate ways in 2002, one of the bigger tasks was sorting out all our collections as they were displayed all through our home together or stored together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/4/17)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for digging out the picture, ...... From Old Skol to all the New Kak!


Some words just transcend the physical and cultural borders of man...

Regards


----------

